# Clock hours



## FlyingBird

Saat on*u* beş 
Saat on*u* beş *geçiyor*
Saat on bir*e* on *var

*I do not understand words in bold,i need fast answer because this is important.

I know that on mean 10,but i do not know what on-u mean
Or what bir-e mean,what is the rule for those suffixes?
what geçiyor and var represent?


----------



## Rallino

When a word is the direct object (Предмет) of your sentence, you have to add -i/-ı/-u/-ü to it. (It's called Accusative)

Geçmek = to pass.
The clock is passing *ten* by five minutes, so "ten" is the direct object: on*u* geçiyor.

---

When there is motion *towards *something, we use the dative case (Датив), which is -e/-a
Ex: Okul*a* - *to* the school

Saat on bir*e* on var → The clock is going *towards 11 hours*, but there are still ten minutes before it.


----------



## FlyingBird

7:30 Saat yedi buçuk
6:45 Saat yediye çeyrek var
8:12 Saat sekizi on iki geçiyor
7:50 Saat sekize on var
14:14 Saat on dörtü on dört geçiyor
13:46 Saat on dörta on dört var

Can you confirm if this is correct?


----------



## Rallino

FlyingBird said:


> 7:30 Saat yedi buçuk
> 6:45 Saat yediye çeyrek var
> 8:12 Saat sekizi on iki geçiyor
> 7:50 Saat sekize on var
> 14:14 Saat on dörtü dördü on dört geçiyor
> 13:46 Saat on dörta dörde on dört var
> 
> Can you confirm if this is correct?



Good job 
When you have k, t, ç, p (you can remember it from the word _*k*e*tç*a*p*_) at the end of the word, they become _ğ, d, c, b_ when you add a vowel.

Kita*p* + ı → Kita*b*ı
Ta*ç* + ı → Ta*c*ı
Kana*t* + a → Kana*d*a

Dör*t* + ü → Dör*d*ü
Dör*t* + e → Dör*d*e


----------



## FlyingBird

okay I've been practicing it for some time...And i understand when to use suffixes a/ya/e/ye.

Saat on altı*ya *beş var. - There is 5 *to* 16:00.
Saat dokuz*a* yedi var. - There is 7 *to* 09:00
Saat on iki*ye* çeyrek var. - There is 15 *to *12:00.
Saat üç*e* üç var. - There is 3 *to* 03:00.






But what i do not understand is when to use suffixes *ı,i,u, ü*.

Saat bir*i?*on geçiyor.
Saat iki*yi?*on geçiyor.
Saat üç*ü?* on geçiyor.

i know what geçiyor means and everything else but i do not understand meaning of those suffixes for geçiyor.
I read wikipedia and everything you gave to me but without results.Do you have any clearly explanation?


----------



## Rallino

That suffix shows the direct object of the verb. It doesn't exist in English or in Macedonian (But it exists in BCS and Russian).
An English sentence goes like: The dog eats the bone.
"The bone" is the object. So in Turkish: _The dog eats the bone-*u*._

This also lets you change the position of the words. If you say in English: _The bone eats the dog_. The meaning changes.
But in Turkish, you can play with the words, and the meaning will be the same: _The bone*-u* eats the dog._ We understand that "the bone" is the object.

It's the same logic with the hours. _Geçmek_ simply takes an object, which is the 'hour'.
_On bir*i* on geçiyor._ -- _Ten minutes are passing __eleven*-ı*_.


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> It doesn't exist in English or in Macedonian (But it exists in BCS and Russian).


Unfortunatelly i don't understand Russian,but i speak bosnian,croatian,serbian.So you can give me an example from them if you can't from english or macedonian.


----------



## Rallino

All right, let's see:
*
BCS - English*
пас - dog
уjeда - bites
жена - woman

English: The dog bites the woman.
Serbian: Пас уjеда жен*у*.

жена became жену, because it's the object. This is called accusative.


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> All right, let's see:
> *
> BCS - English*
> пас - dog
> уjeда - bites
> жена - woman
> 
> English: The dog bites the woman.
> Serbian: Пас уjеда жен*у*.
> 
> жена became жену, because it's the object. This is called accusative.


okay,now please check sentences below

And let me know if it is usable in this way also



1:15 *Saat bir onbeş 

*2:30 *Saat iki otuz
*
11:47 *Saat on bir kırk yedi

*12:15 *Saat on iki çeyrek
*


----------



## Rallino

Yes, those are also correct, and mainly used in the announcements at the airport.



> 1:15 *Saat bir onbeş → on beş*


We put spaces between numbers.


----------

